

I bought a companies old software - surrendermonkey

I'm not sure where to bring this up so I turn to the wisdom of of the Y.  Recently I purchased a medium sized businesses old software licenses along with a lot of hardware and it turns out I purchased in the bundle original discs and paperwork for Microsoft products and a number of VLK's for various software. XP Pro / office / visio as well as licenses for other non-MS software.  I was after some adobe products and other engineering softwares but these came in a bundle that were WELL worth the costs.  My question is: what's the legality of reselling these to another company or individuals?  Microsoft's licensing site is more confusing to me than anything.
======
CyberFonic
You've bought a huge can of worms. If you are planning to do some substantial
volumes of upgrades, then you will need to read the paperwork very carefully
and then use that knowledge to negotiate very hard. I've been involved in
several such situations and in every case the responsible account executives
would come up with wildly inconsistent interpretations and numerous
retractions.

Unless you represent a substantial value deal and are prepared to dump M$ for
open source alternatives, you are not likely to have much joy. Sometimes
dealing with systems integrators (resellers) is more lucrative.

------
anigbrowl
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First-sale_doctrine>

